# The Lounge > Picture Gallery >  me cucumber

## lost

had one of these till somehow it got stuck in a hole in a rock and died :angry1:

----------


## Gary R

I bet you did not feed it m8.....you need alot of plankton around in the water for these to feed on .....plus they will not tolerate mid to high nitrate and they are sensitive to copper-based medications, i had a Sea Apple which is similar in nature to the cucumber

----------


## lost

I think you hit the nail on the head there bud the lfs were i got it from dose know me, how long the tank was set up ect and he did say i would be ok with it as according to him it only ate algae off the glass and rocks

----------


## Timo

> I think you hit the nail on the head there bud the lfs were i got it from dose know me, how long the tank was set up ect and he did say i would be ok with it as according to him it only ate algae off the glass and rocks


Google NP-Biopellets m8 or see my thread started in the ULNS section  :Big Grin:

----------

